# Spinner EDGE fork?



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I am getting my DB response sport delivered pretty soon and it comes stock with a spinner EDGE 120mm suspension fork. I realize that this is no doubt a heavy coil spring fork - void of any sort of dampening.. My question is; will this fork suffice a 230# rider til late winter? I plan to ride (not necessarily BOMB) some rugged trails (rocks, roots etc) I have seen some online reviews that were not shining. Is this thing _really that_ bad? It's an oem low end fork..I know that much. What can I expect?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*A Quick Google Search....*



fattybikejones said:


> I am getting my DB response sport delivered pretty soon and it comes stock with a spinner EDGE 120mm suspension fork. I realize that this is no doubt a heavy coil spring fork - void of any sort of dampening.. My question is; will this fork suffice a 230# rider til late winter? I plan to ride (not necessarily BOMB) some rugged trails (rocks, roots etc) I have seen some online reviews that were not shining. Is this thing _really that_ bad? It's an oem low end fork..I know that much. What can I expect?


Never heard of the fork. A quick Google search seems to indicate that it's an OEM spec fork for Diamondback.

Will it stand up to a 230# rider? Maybe. Will it function well. Probably not. You're likely in for a lot of bob.

Define rugged. Are the Kettles your definitition of rugged? The fork will likely hold up.

If it's a matter of budget until you can afford to replace it, then do that. You'll appreciate your new fork all the more.


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

My wifes friend bought the same bike with the same fork. She weighs 120 lbs and complained about it bobbing while riding. I would set the preload to full and just ride it to see how it feels. If you have good technique and dont go to crazy I think it can handle a few months, you just might have to fight the bobbing. I think it does have a damper as well, but its not adjustable.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

The Spinner fork is a basic entry level fork. Its pretty much a pogo stick. Since the Response is a nice entry level bike, a fork upgrade to something like a Tora would make that bike handle much better. And last longer to boot.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

My brother busted the Spinner on his Response Sport in about 2-3 months, was a total piece of crap according to the LBS, he bought a Tora 302 with a heavier weight spring and loved it, its like a whole new bike, does wonders for that frame.
If I were you I'd start shopping for a good used fork, I'm about 220-225# and when the Suntour on my Hardrock went I was able to get a Tora Race air with an extra 20mm of travel for about $100 and its great. Just like on my brother's bike it totally changed the way it handles everything, much more enjoyable than the pogostick that came on it.


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

Threads like this are why I decided to buy a bike with rigid forks. lol

"Those forks aren't that great, you should get XX forks, which ONLY cost more than your whole bike!"

Don't get me wrong, I can understand the need for suspension forks, but with rigid forks, that's just one less thing I have to worry about my fat a$$ breaking.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Certainly an option...*



bigbiker said:


> Threads like this are why I decided to buy a bike with rigid forks. lol
> 
> "Those forks aren't that great, you should get XX forks, which ONLY cost more than your whole bike!"
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I can understand the need for suspension forks, but with rigid forks, that's just one less thing I have to worry about my fat a$$ breaking.


Look me up in a couple of years when your shoulders and wrists are broken down.

And rigid forks break.


----------



## bigbiker (Sep 3, 2010)

haha, no, no, you misunderstand. I said I understand the need for suspension forks. I just got my bike and plan to spend a lot of time on the bike paths, so a suspension fork isn't so important to me. Once I start hitting the trails, then I will be more inclined to spend the money to get different forks.

I didn't mean to infer that he should get rigid, just stating some of the reasons I did.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I'm thick sometimes...*



bigbiker said:


> haha, no, no, you misunderstand. I said I understand the need for suspension forks. I just got my bike and plan to spend a lot of time on the bike paths, so a suspension fork isn't so important to me. Once I start hitting the trails, then I will be more inclined to spend the money to get different forks.
> 
> I didn't mean to infer that he should get rigid, just stating some of the reasons I did.


Or most of the time...

You're 100% correct. For you and the type of riding you do, a rgid fork is a great choice.

Cheers.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Well.. I did expect the OEM fork to be less than desirable. Now I can kinda gauge what I am going to be up against. Just getting back into the sport after some years away - alot has changed since I last rode or worked on a bike with regard to component spec. I figure that this Spinner fork has almost _got _ to be better than the scrap, entry level - boat anchor forks that came on bikes in this price range 12-15 years ago. I had planned on using the bike stock and upgrading as things started to fail. 2-3 months as was pointed out in an above post for this fork life expectancy is a tad disconcerting, but if I go "easy" on the thing (right ) I am hoping to get through this fall and most of the snow months.

So this thing does in fact have a preload adjuster and some sort of rebound damper?


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Ken in KC said:


> Never heard of the fork.
> 
> Define rugged. Are the Kettles your definitition of rugged? The fork will likely hold up.
> 
> If it's a matter of budget until you can afford to replace it, then do that. You'll appreciate your new fork all the more.


Never heard of it either.. What happened to spec'ing RST forks on this level bike?

Yeah, the Southern Kettle moraine State forest trails ( John Muir ) is where alot of my riding will take place this fall. Some of it will occur on utility trails as well. I wanted to point out that I wasn't planning to ride paved bike paths pulling a infant trailer. No big drops mind you, but dirt nonetheless.:thumbsup:

Guess I will wring all the life I can out of this fork and look at the Tora in late winter.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

madsedan said:


> My brother busted the Spinner on his Response Sport in about 2-3 months, was a total piece of crap according to the LBS, he bought a Tora 302 with a heavier weight spring and loved it, its like a whole new bike, does wonders for that frame.
> If I were you I'd start shopping for a good used fork, I'm about 220-225# and when the Suntour on my Hardrock went I was able to get a Tora Race air with an extra 20mm of travel for about $100 and its great. Just like on my brother's bike it totally changed the way it handles everything, much more enjoyable than the pogostick that came on it.


Thanks for the insight here madsedan! I too am a clyde (240# give or take) I was planning on checking out some reviews on aftermarket suspension forks. The Tora was on my radar. I would not rule out picking up something used as well. (eBay)

So the DB response is a good platform to build upon in your opinion? It_ seems_ good in that respect to me. How were the stock Hayes mechanical brakes and other components if you don't mind me inquiring?


----------



## mullen119 (Aug 30, 2009)

fattybikejones said:


> Well.. I did expect the OEM fork to be less than desirable. Now I can kinda gauge what I am going to be up against. Just getting back into the sport after some years away - alot has changed since I last rode or worked on a bike with regard to component spec. I figure that this Spinner fork has almost _got _ to be better than the scrap, entry level - boat anchor forks that came on bikes in this price range 12-15 years ago. I had planned on using the bike stock and upgrading as things started to fail. 2-3 months as was pointed out in an above post for this fork life expectancy is a tad disconcerting, but if I go "easy" on the thing (right ) I am hoping to get through this fall and most of the snow months.
> 
> So this thing does in fact have a preload adjuster and some sort of rebound damper?


It for sure has preload on the left leg. I think their is a non adjustable damper in the right leg (kinda like some of the dart2's) Its not a very good fork but it will last you a few months. Spinner isnt big in the north america but they do make higher end forks that are used more in asia and alittle in europe.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

mullen119 said:


> It for sure has preload on the left leg. I think their is a non adjustable damper in the right leg (kinda like some of the dart2's) Its not a very good fork but it will last you a few months. Spinner isnt big in the north america but they do make higher end forks that are used more in asia and alittle in europe.


Thanks for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## 550GTS (Oct 1, 2009)

It should hold up long enough to make it through winter. Mine did. You will love the upgrade though.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

550GTS said:


> It should hold up long enough to make it through winter. Mine did. You will love the upgrade though.


Cool.. that's what I needed to hear!


----------



## JohnMellencamp (Apr 2, 2010)

Let us know how the setup goes and if you have any pointers as I should be getting one delivered soon  I already watched the brake install on youtube which should help .


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnMellencamp said:


> Let us know how the setup goes and if you have any pointers as I should be getting one delivered soon  I already watched the brake install on youtube which should help .


Cool! My bike is on route now.. It is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow! (Friday)

Did you get that deal from Nashbar online?


----------



## JohnMellencamp (Apr 2, 2010)

I only saw the deal because you posted it so thanks  For $300 it was hard to pass up and will be an upgrade for my girl from a wally MTB .


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnMellencamp said:


> I only saw the deal because you posted it so thanks  For $300 it was hard to pass up and will be an upgrade for my girl from a wally MTB .


No problem... From what I have been reading, the Response Sport is a great bang for the buck! Just checked the tracking... My bike will be at my door tomorrow! The bike is still being sold online for $500 on some sites. $300..pfft, no brainer!:thumbsup:


----------



## BigSharks (Oct 4, 2009)

That Technicolor pic of Curly is messing with me- I've only seen him in b&w...


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

*"Soi-tenley"* :smilewinkgrin:


----------

